# Mantua Mikado



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Older Mantua engines are normally powered by a worm drive motor . The picture shows the worm gear in white.










The motor gets power from the tender. Look at the trucks in the picture. On the left side (the bottom) you can see the contact wheels in brass.









I think the left side of the loco has the isolated wheels.

This has the bottom plate remove to expose the drive wheels and the drive gear. Note there are small bushing plates that sit on top of the axles against the frame. The are brass in color.










This is a cleaned up version.









In reference to another thread. By Ownedbyhorses.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=1205
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=8168#post8168
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=8169#post8169


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool, I see it has the "D" shaped boiler casting, too.:thumbsup:


----------

